# New P&P Leads for WA, & TX



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I currently have two leads for Washington and Texas. If any contractors are interested in picking up some new client please let me know and I will pass on the information to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThorntonServicesDFW (Nov 12, 2012)

Im interested....Im in Texas, DFW area..


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

vendor1 said:


> I currently have two leads for Washington and Texas. If any contractors are interested in picking up some new client please let me know and I will pass on the information to you. :thumbsup:


yhea its quest properties (more like quest for a profit) . these people are second teir for safeguard and MCS . Recuts at $17.5 for under 5000 sq ft. yhea right not even if the house was right next to me, and the pricing gets worse from there.


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I apologize if that lead is not to your liking. My company does free Research & Development for contractors when it comes to finding companies that are looking for contractors and putting them all in one location. Whether it’s a national or a regional we find the lead and share the information to contractors for free. We have no interest in one single company we receive leads from many different ones. I have referred contractors to many different companies from Sentinel Field Services, Quest Preservation, Midwest Metro, Home Bound LLC, Qualified West, to Safeguard, MCS 360, PK management, City Side Management Corp and the list goes on. These companies do not pay us to send contractors to them nor do we charge the contractors to find out about these leads and as a bonus we put you in direct contact with the recruiters to try and help prevent you from being lost in the shuffle. We have helped many people that were losing 50-75% of their business and in fear of shutting their doors, to giving them hope and new clients so they can continue to move forward. We give you a place to turn to whether you new to the industry trying to get a start, a veteran in the industry wanting to gain growth, or looking for contractors to fill gaps in coverage.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

vendor1 said:


> I apologize if that lead is not to your liking. My company does free Research & Development for contractors when it comes to finding companies that are looking for contractors and putting them all in one location. Whether it’s a national or a regional we find the lead and share the information to contractors for free. We have no interest in one single company we receive leads from many different ones. I have referred contractors to many different companies from Sentinel Field Services, Quest Preservation, Midwest Metro, Home Bound LLC, Qualified West, to Safeguard, MCS 360, PK management, City Side Management Corp and the list goes on. These companies do not pay us to send contractors to them nor do we charge the contractors to find out about these leads and as a bonus we put you in direct contact with the recruiters to try and help prevent you from being lost in the shuffle. We have helped many people that were losing 50-75% of their business and in fear of shutting their doors, to giving them hope and new clients so they can continue to move forward. We give you a place to turn to whether you new to the industry trying to get a start, a veteran in the industry wanting to gain growth, or looking for contractors to fill gaps in coverage.


I have no quam with what you are doing it is THEIR pricing that is a joke and I wanted to inform the other contractors NOT to waste their time


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I have no quam with what you are doing it is THEIR pricing that is a joke and I wanted to inform the other contractors NOT to waste their time


I agree, keep the leads coming! Its as easy as ignoring them if you do not like their pricing.:thumbsup:

Eventually you may come accross a good one!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I get it! Your like the Red Cross  All that work for free finding leads, working as a recruiter for X Service Company for No Pay. You must be a super person doing "charity" work to help contractors.

Or.....


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to be a contractor in the preservation field and can relate to the hurdles that you have to jump. I now am a owner of a supply company that believes in giving back to our community. The preservation community has seen its fair share of hard times and a lot of un trust worthy characters. I understand there are not many people looking out for the little guy. I have chosen to do what desperately needs to be done and at PPWSStore we do it well. We provide not only preservation supplies, we also supply information, and lead opportunities. It’s our way of saying I know what its like to be out there working 8-16 hrs a day and happen to lose a client. You don’t normally have time research and find another client that just happens to be looking for contractors in your area at that vary same time. Now you can turn to your supplier or just a site you visit to find out useful information. Yes we are a supply company, yes we do give out leads, and no we don’t charge for our leads. We are a resource tool for you the contractor; no gimmicks, no games, just a new resource at your finger tips.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Is your actual supply store in Vegas or do you just have a distribution center you ship to? 

I keep tons of locks and supplies on hand but, every once in awhile, I need a key code I don't have in stock and I usually need it right away. Can I will call and pick up the same 

Linda


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vegas is our distribution center, while we do have a large amount of popular supplies on hand odd or unpopular key codes we can have brought from our warehouse once placed in 24 hrs ready for pickup or in route drop off.


----------

